# Day by Day with the English Puritans



## Randall Pederson (Jul 8, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Just so you know, my devotional [i:e92288a40d]Day by Day with the English Puritans[/i:e92288a40d] is now available at bookstores across the nation. You can purchase it for a special price at Reformation Heritage Books [1-616-977-0599] (retail: $17.95, their price: $9.00). It's a 422 page hardcover from Hendrickson and includes a foreword by Dr. J.I. Packer, an introduction to the English Puritans, and biographical notices for each of the 70 Puritans. Most of the material is reprinted here for the first time. 
I hope and pray that God will use this book to bring many people into a deeper love and appreciation for our Christian past.

Shalom,
Randall


----------



## king of fools (Jul 8, 2004)

very cool, Amazon has it listed for $10.38 but says that it hasn't been released yet. I'll have to try to get a copy of it, we could use a new daily devotional.


----------



## Randall Pederson (Jul 8, 2004)

*Ahh... yes.*

Hi Steve (long time no see!-how's the Mrs.?),

Hendrickson has the retail price listed at $17.95 but sells it for a super saver price of $12.97. Officially, it's out and in stock at RHB (I just picked up a copy today). It might take a bit for bookstores across the nation to get theirs, if they ordered it.


----------



## Randall Pederson (Jul 8, 2004)

*Heritagebooks.org*

It takes RHB a while to post new items to their website (I know I used to work there!) - it's best to call them. They're open from 9:00-4:00 M-F EST. 

Shalom,
Randall


----------



## Randall Pederson (Jul 8, 2004)

*One more thing*

Oh, and, just in case some are wondering - I'm not getting royalties for this. Hendrickson paid me a flat flee about a year and a half ago, so whether they sell 1 copy or 10,000, I won't see another penny. 
The main reason why I want to promote this book is the value of the Puritans for our world today. For those who know me personally (like puritansailor), a lot of the entries reveal hidden biographical nuances. For example, I chose the entry for August 11 (Titled 'Revealed Reason') to counter natural theology. Others implicitly confront Pentecostalism, and so on. 

Shalom,
Randall


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 9, 2004)

I look forward to getting my copy


----------



## rchapman (Jul 17, 2004)

Randall, It's so good to see you post again. I greatly value your insights. You are, by far, one of the most knowledgeable persons I have ever come in contact with regarding the Puritans. Oh and by the way, I can't hardly wait to get my hands on a copy of your Puritan devotional. Bob Chapman


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 4, 2006)




----------

